# why dogs lick other dogs private parts



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I have two male labs(both fixed)-and I can never figure out-it's always my younger one licking the older ones private parts, I googled it and found some interesting answers, and I'm trying to find the right answer-do I allow this-I haven't really corrected it-if he continues for a few seconds, I just tell him "alright-that's enough", I mean it's kind of disturbing-especially when he does it when people are around, and they look at me like "wow, what kind of dogs are you raising?"- I want to be able to tell people why they do this.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dogs can get all sorts of information from the excrement of other dogs, that totally normal. and I would not "correct" it unless the other dog act annoyed. but if it embaresses you you could always redirect the dog to another activity


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Because it tastes mmm-mmm good?


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Keechak said:


> dogs can get all sorts of information from the excrement of other dogs, that totally normal. and I would not "correct" it unless the other dog act annoyed. but if it embaresses you you could always redirect the dog to another activity


Thank you-that's what I was kind of thinking-when I googled it, it said "it's a dogs way of shaking hands" and I wanted a little more explanation then that.


----------



## Inspire2be (Feb 1, 2010)

My puppy does that to our other dog...
I think its nasty but dogs will be dogs and as long as it doesnt seem to bother her i just leave it alone and look away lol.
but it does get embarrassing at times


----------

